

Air Force erases drone strike data amid criticisms - stfu
http://blog.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2013/03/08/air_force_erases_drone_strike_data_amid_criticism

======
davidroberts
The default mode of the US government these days: if the public doesn't like
something, don't bring it out for public debate. Hide it and hope people
forget it exists.

~~~
Freestyler_3
If anyone tries/succeeds to make what we hide public, they shall be punished
in great disproportion.

------
anon987
I encourage all users with enough karma to start flagging stories like this.

Politics, rights, religion, and "social outrage of the day" are not the type
of stories I want to see on Hacker News. They have nothing to do with
computers, hacker culture, startups, or anything even remotely similar to the
spirit of this web site. These stories are important, but they aren't meant
for Hackers News. There are hundreds of others sites to view and discuss
stories of this nature, and I come to Hacker News to get AWAY from all these
stories but more and more they seem to be creeping onto the front page.

If you have the karma, use the Flag link the near story or else Hacker News is
going to slowly turn into another general purpose karma free-for-all news
aggregator.

~~~
stfu
Relevancy for Hackernews:

a) this is a data issue where previously open data becomes closed

b) there are sites such as Dronestagram[1] that rely on this kind of data

c) killing people is a universal issue, independent of partisanship

d) data on unaccounted killing of people by the government should be at the
interest of any curious citizen

e) the source is a highly legit news outlet.

[1] <http://dronestagram.tumblr.com/>

Edit: Seems like you succeeded. Congratulations for killing this story.

